

Ask HN: How Google, Microsoft, Amazon, IBM Shortlist CV's? - haidrali

I am very interested to know that how Tech giants shortlist CV&#x27;s. Do they look for specific keywords in CV or  your linkedin profile or you github profile or you blog What they look in a applicant to be shortlisted to interview call.<p>If you are recruiter kindly do explain your process as well 
Thanks
======
faet
They never had my cv before the technical interview. I had participated in one
of their code jams and was contacted to gauge my interest and setup a
technical interview.

